# TAS 2012 Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Japan's aftermarket auto parts and racing expo, the Tokyo Auto Salon features displays by all major domestic automakers including Honda, Toyota, Nissan, Mazda and Subaru. Tuners from NISMO to TRD and Mugen display their latest products and point to the future of the Japanese tuner industry. The 2012 show promises to be a big one, thanks to the debut of the Toyota GT 86 and Subaru BRZ. 

More: *TAS 2012 Coverage* on Autoguide.com


----------

